
Campaign to make CA politicians wear their donors' logos - twy30
http://www.californiaisnotforsale.com/
======
twy30
The actual ballot initiative "15-0097" can be found at
[https://oag.ca.gov/system/files/initiatives/pdfs/15-0097%20%...](https://oag.ca.gov/system/files/initiatives/pdfs/15-0097%20%28Political%20Contributions%29.pdf)?

Source: [https://oag.ca.gov/initiatives/active-
measures](https://oag.ca.gov/initiatives/active-measures)

I am also trying to compile all information I have found so far and put them
here: [https://caisnotforsale.github.io/](https://caisnotforsale.github.io/)

